# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La sequía reactiva el plan de construcción de siete nuevos embalses en la cuenca del Duero

## Jonasino

> La ministra de Agricultura y Pesca, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Isabel García Tejerina, ha asegurado este viernes que el Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Duero contempla la construcción de infraestructuras de regulación, como los embalses que el Ministerio ejecutará "tan pronto como sea posible". Ante las preguntas de los periodistas sobre la reclamación de la Junta de Castilla y León para que haya más infraestructuras de regulación del agua en la cuenca del Duero, García Tejerina ha recordado que en el Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Duero ya están contemplados embalses y otras obras que el Ministerio ejecutará "tan pronto como sea posible" y que, incluso, muchos de ellos están en una fase de evaluación ambiental, "relativamente avanzada".
> 
> 
> 
> El plan hidrológico de la cuenca del Duero contempla la construcción de siete nuevos embalses, con una capacidad inferior a 140 hectómetros cúbicos, que se situarán en los sistemas más deficitarios de la cuenca, como son el río Órbigo, el Carrión y el Cega-Eresma-Adaja. Además prevé la finalización de la presa de Castrovido (Burgos). El borrador del plan hidrológico prevé unas inversiones de 1.497 millones de euros que se invertirán para alcanzar los objetivos propuestos. De estos, 371 millones de euros se destinarán al saneamiento; 360 millones a modernización de regadíos y 351 millones a infraestructuras hidráulicas.
> 
> 
> 
> La ministra ha recalcado que un año de sequía como el pasado ha recordado a la sociedad algo que considera que "el Gobierno no ha olvidado", como es que el agua en España es un recurso "tremendamente importante" al tiempo que "escaso". Por ello, además de la construcción de nuevas infraestructuras para la regulación de las cuencas y poder contar con más embalses para cuando llueva, la sociedad sea consciente de que "a veces la naturaleza no da el agua que se necesita".


Fuente: https://www.tribunasalamanca.com/not...enca-del-duero

----------

F. Lázaro (31-ene-2018),HUESITO (31-ene-2018),JMTrigos (01-feb-2018)

----------

